# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Amazon Tap, voice assistant device, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

Home page - amazontap.cop

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Tap is a portable Bluetooth Echo speaker

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Amazon finally untethered Alexa. With the new Amazon Tap, you have a neat Bluetooth speaker with a superpower: a personal assistant you can call with a button press (as long as you have Wi-Fi connectivity).

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Amazon ‘Tap’ and ‘Echo Dot’ gadgets unleash Alexa on the world"

by David Pierce
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Unveils Two New Versions of Echo, Including One You Can Take to the Beach"

by Jason Del Rey
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon unveils 2 new Alexa devices: the $130 Amazon Tap and the $90 Echo Dot"

by Ken Yeung
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Good luck buying the Echo Dot, Amazon didn't make it easy

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Amazon released two new models of the Echo smart speaker, but not everyone can order the cheaper one. Learn about the Amazon Tap and Echo Dot, and the new smart-home features coming to all models.

----------


## Airicist

First impressions of the Amazon Tap

Published on Apr 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Amazon Tap touches greatness but can't hold on

Published on Apr 2, 2016




> Complete with Alexa, the battery powered version of the Amazon Echo does a lot of things pretty well, but doesn't excel at anything.

----------


## Airicist

How To keep Amazon Tap talking, even off Wi-Fi

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Connecting Tap using your phone as a mobile hotspot


"Amazon Tap review:"
Alexa feels distant in Amazon's portable smart speaker

by Andrew Gebhart , David Carnoy
April 2, 2016

----------

